# Valentines Day activities in Dubai that don't break the bank?



## mlkendall (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know of or have any great Vday plans or ideas that don't cost hundreds of AED?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Runawaaaaaaaaaaay! It's all commercial gumph. Why do people feel the need to have a 'day' to show their special someone how they feel. I actively boycott Valentine's - plus the reasoning behind really isn't much to celebrate.

Bah humbug lol


----------



## MooseBadda (Dec 22, 2012)

ummm...EVERYTHING in Dubai costs hundreds of AED :evil: :evil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

I always buy flowers, take the girl out in the week before the 14th, and tell her nice stuff and tell her how stupid Valentines day is and that she is special for me any day and stuff like that, and they usually buy it.


----------



## elizabethberger (Feb 4, 2013)

ya plan something simple. its not necessary to arrange something very big. Small things make a difference


----------



## mlkendall (Feb 2, 2013)

MooseBadda said:


> ummm...EVERYTHING in Dubai costs hundreds of AED :evil: :evil:


Amen! I am starting to think hundreds is cheap. Went to London over Christmas and I never thought I would feel like London was great value. 

Thanks Dubai for giving me renewed perspective.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Runawaaaaaaaaaaay! It's all commercial gumph. Why do people feel the need to have a 'day' to show their special someone how they feel. I actively boycott Valentine's - plus the reasoning behind really isn't much to celebrate.
> 
> Bah humbug lol


Im so anti valentines day, over commercialised crap for restuarants, card shops, flower shops etc to double their prices to fleece idiots who fall for it. I went to buy Mrs laowei birthday cards on the 30th January all the decent cards had been taking away to make space for valentine cards, 14 days before for gods sake.

If i even bought my missus flowers on valentines days she would stick them where the sun doesnt shine and give me a lecture about wasting money. Gotta love her.


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not so much into Valentine's day either (told my husband we can skip it) but in case you have a "newer" case ongoing, it can be important.

In such case, tell her to dress up wormly, and say to be at home ready by 17. While you pick her up from her apartment, you take her a couple of red roses (no need to be a huge bouquet in my opinion). Take her to the beach to watch the sun set, have a bit of red wine, 2 glasses and a sliced quiche lorraine from any cafeteria. Then you go to ice cream and finally make an evening walk e.g. at Marina and take her home at a decent time. Will not cost much but shows you care.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

..... make sure the red wine is not actually on the beach


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

few roses, a hand written lovely card, box of chocolate and romantic dinner won't cost hundreds but definitely make the day memorable!!

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day Hub-bub :hug:


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

aban11 said:


> I did just buy a flower's bouquet for my girlfriend and gave it when i met her on beach, and that flowers gift not more than 100 AED that contains multiple and fresh flowers. Try to find a cheapest shop like me...


Next year I am also going to try and be so cheap....Thanks for the tip.


----------

